# Coding Mammo G0206 on same day as cpt code 77031 or 77302



## btalley (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone know the rule for coding cpt G0206 on the same day as 77031 or 77032.  Our office was told mammograms performed after mammographic ( 77032) or stereotactic (77031) needle/wire localization is not billed separately.  Also, do you know if we can bill for the G0206 if performed prior to cpt codes 77031 or 77032.


----------



## capgrl79 (Dec 7, 2011)

*G0206 vs 77031;77032*

Nope, you cannot bill G0206 w/77031;77032.  77031;77032 is considered mammographic which is conclusive with CPT G0206(diagnostic mamm).

Hope that helps


----------

